# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  @@ البورصات العالمية @@  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## hassan massoud

*السلام عليكم 
اولا اهديكم هذا الموقع حيث يمكنكم من خلاله المتاجرة ديمو فى جميع اسهم البورصات العالمية 
كما يوفر الموقع تحديث لحظى للشارتات و جميع ادوات التحليل الفنى  http://www.freestockcharts.com/ 
نبدأ مع الداو جونز على المدى الطويل و الفريم الشهرى 
بدأت علامات الضعف تظهر بقوة من خلال العزم و احجام التداول
و لكن لا زلنا نحافظ على الترند الصاعد حتى الأن
اعتقد انه بكسر منطقة 10500 سنرى هبوط قوى 
و لدينا 2 سيناريو      *

----------


## Mo3Ty

*روووووووعة والله
بارك الله فيك ياباشا 
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mo3Ty
					  روووووووعة والله
بارك الله فيك ياباشا 
تقبل تحياتي   مفيش اروع منك يا ريس
تحياتى*

----------


## hassan massoud

*السلام عليكم 
S&P500 
على المدى الطويل نفس اشارت الضعف على العزم و الفوليوم و عندنا قمة ثلاثية
ننتظر كسر الترند الصاعد على الديلى لتاكيد الهبوط 
الترقيم البديل باللون الازرق
تحياتى *

----------


## -m9L7

السلام عليكم 
راااااااائع ياستاذ / حسن  
ومتابعة البورصات العالميه فكره ممتازه  
وتعتبر سبق للمتاول العربي حيث انها غير موجوده في المنتديات العربيه  
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					  السلام عليكم 
راااااااائع ياستاذ / حسن  
ومتابعة البورصات العالميه فكره ممتازه  
وتعتبر سبق للمتاول العربي حيث انها غير موجوده في المنتديات العربيه  
تحياتي وتقديري   جزاك الله كل خير اخى مصلح
و فى انتظار ابداعاتك 
و ننتظر من ادارة المتداول العربى الموقرة ان تزودنا بقائمة الاسهم الشرعية لتحليلها حتى لا يكون التركيز على الاندكسات فقط 
تحياتى*

----------


## -m9L7

> * 
> جزاك الله كل خير اخى مصلح
> و فى انتظار ابداعاتك 
> و ننتظر من ادارة المتداول العربى الموقرة ان تزودنا بقائمة الاسهم الشرعية لتحليلها حتى لا يكون التركيز على الاندكسات فقط 
> تحياتى*

 وجزاك الله مثله خير  
انا بحاول ادرس هذا الموقع الرائع  
حتى الان مش عارف اطلع الشارتات  
وان شاء الله بنتابع معك حال مااتعرف على هذا الموقع

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					   
وجزاك الله مثله خير  
انا بحاول ادرس هذا الموقع الرائع  
حتى الان مش عارف اطلع الشارتات  
وان شاء الله بنتابع معك حال مااتعرف على هذا الموقع   ادرس يا ريس براحتك
انا كمان لسة بدرس الموقع
و تحت امرك فى اى سؤال 
تحياتى*

----------


## الذئب الابيض

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بارك الله فيك استاذنا الغالي فعلا موقع رائع بروعتك

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الذئب الابيض
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بارك الله فيك استاذنا الغالي فعلا موقع رائع بروعتك   عليكم السلام و رحمة الله بركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخى الذئب الابيض  
ملحوظة
يمكن تداول العملات و فتح الشارت الخاص بها من نفس الموقع FOREX كما فى هذه الصورة *

----------


## hassan massoud

*السلام عليكم 
مؤشر نيكى اليابانى 
و يبدو اننا سنرى الهبوط الاخير قبل الصعود القوى للاسواق الاسيوية   
سؤال اخواننا فى التحليل الاساسى اذا كسر مؤشر نيكى هذه المنطقة العرضية و بدأ ياخد ترند فى اى اتجاه
ماذا سيكون نأثيره على اداء ازواج الين فى الحالتين 
تحياتى*

----------


## سر فأنت منصور

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					  السلام عليكم 
مؤشر نيكى اليابانى 
و يبدو اننا سنرى الهبوط الاخير قبل الصعود القوى للاسواق الاسيوية   
سؤال اخواننا فى التحليل الاساسى اذا كسر مؤشر نيكى هذه المنطقة العرضية و بدأ ياخد ترند فى اى اتجاه
ماذا سيكون نأثيره على اداء ازواج الين فى الحالتين 
تحياتى   وعليكم السلام 
المفروض العلاقة عكسية استاذنا الفاضل 
العملة تنخفض فيزيد التضخم وتزيد شهية المخاطرة وترتفع الاصول ومن ضمنها الاسهم
والعكس في حال ارتفاع العملة 
صح كدة ولا ؟ 
وشاكرين مجهودك أ حسن*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سر فأنت منصور
					   وعليكم السلام 
المفروض العلاقة عكسية استاذنا الفاضل 
العملة تنخفض فيزيد التضخم وتزيد شهية المخاطرة وترتفع الاصول ومن ضمنها الاسهم
والعكس في حال ارتفاع العملة 
صح كدة ولا ؟ 
وشاكرين مجهودك أ حسن   يا اهلا بيك يا ريس و مبروك عليك الاسم الجديد 
طبعا كلامك صح يا ريس و زى الفل 
اللى كنت عاوز اعرفه هل هناك اى اخبار عند المحللين الاساسيين  متوقعة فى  الافق قد تؤدى الى هبوط الين فعلا  عشان نتاكد من سيناريو الصعود المتوقع لمؤشر نيكي ؟؟؟ 
تحياتى و نورت المنتدى يا غالى*

----------


## سر فأنت منصور

*الله يبارك فيك يا باشا 
قلت اغير الاسم عشان اشارك براحتي واحط تطبيقات ف ورشة اليوت مع انها متأخرة مني لظروف خاصة 
بس معرفتش اتخفي منك 
الله المستعان 
وننتظر راي الاخوة بخصوص التحليل الاساسي*

----------


## -m9L7

> *السلام عليكم 
> مؤشر نيكى اليابانى 
> و يبدو اننا سنرى الهبوط الاخير قبل الصعود القوى للاسواق الاسيوية   
> سؤال اخواننا فى التحليل الاساسى اذا كسر مؤشر نيكى هذه المنطقة العرضية و بدأ ياخد ترند فى اى اتجاه
> ماذا سيكون نأثيره على اداء ازواج الين فى الحالتين 
> تحياتى*

 السلام عليكم  
ونيكي هذا ايش وظيفته صناعي او تجاري انا شايف انه بيتحرك بنفس اتجاه الين اندكس

----------


## AbuRomi

_بارك الله فيك يا غالي 
فعلا موضوع رائع جدا 
الله يجزيك كل خير_

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					   
السلام عليكم  
ونيكي هذا ايش وظيفته صناعي او تجاري انا شايف انه بيتحرك بنفس اتجاه الين اندكس الملف المرفق 340286   السلام عليكم
انا عندى  سؤال محيرنى من فترة بخصوص الين اندكس 
لماذا يهبط الين اندكس بالرغم ان الين صاعد امام جميع العملات تقريبا  ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة AbuRomi
					  بارك الله فيك يا غالي 
فعلا موضوع رائع جدا 
الله يجزيك كل خير    و بارك الله  فيك ان شاء الله
و نورت الموضوع يا ريس*

----------


## -m9L7

> * 
> السلام عليكم
> انا عندى  سؤال محيرنى من فترة بخصوص الين اندكس 
> لماذا يهبط الين اندكس بالرغم ان الين صاعد امام جميع العملات تقريبا  ؟؟؟؟*

 وعليكم السلام  
فعلا كلامك صحيح 
اعتقد بسبب قوة الين 
انا ملاحظ انه مثلا لما يكون الين اندكس صاعد والباوند اندكس صاعد بيهبط زوج الباوند ين 
وكذلك لما تنظر الى ازواج الين تلاحظ التأثير الكبير للين اندكس وان الرسوم البيانيه لازواج الين تحابي الين على حساب بقية الاندكسات اكيد بسبب قوة الين والله اعلم

----------


## hassan massoud

*السلام عليكم 
سهم IBM يحقق اعلى سعر فى تاريخه فى خلال 50 عام من التداول 
و احنا هنا مزنوقين فى الاسواق العربية فى نص ريال و ربع جنيه الله يسهل لهم بقى  
السهم وصل الهدف الاول لفيبو الزمنى
و نرى تناقص شديد فى احجام التداول فى اخر موجة صاعدة لذلك اعتقد انه نهاية موجة و اقتربنا من هبوط شديد على مستوى السوق الامريكى كله
و الله اعلى و اعلم  *

----------


## rayhana

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
موقع مفيد جدا  
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتنا له  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rayhana
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
موقع مفيد جدا  
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتنا له  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله   جزانا و اياكم ان شاء الله
و شكرا لمرورك 
تحياتى*

----------


## hassan massoud

*السلام عليكم 
الداو جونز 
وصل منطقة الحسم 
امامنا الأن 2 سيناريو 
الاول كسر دعم 13300 نقطة و الهبوط مباشرة الى منطقة 13000  التى تمثل نسبة 38 فيبو و ايضا الرابعة الداخلية من الثالثة الاساسية و هذا يعنى انقطاع الموجة الخامسة
و يؤيد هذا السيناريو ارتفاع حجم التداول فى اخر شمعة هابطة و نموذج  شموع نجمة المساء 
الثانى هو عدم الكسر و الارتداد مباشرة من الدعم الحالى  و فى هذه الحالة تكون اخر موجة صاعدة هى الاولى من الخامسة و نبدأ فى الثالثة من الخامسة الصاعدة 
ننتظر ما سيحدث فى اليومين القادمين لأنه سيؤثر على اداء زوج اليورو دولار بقوة 
تحياتى *

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					  السلام عليكم 
سهم IBM يحقق اعلى سعر فى تاريخه فى خلال 50 عام من التداول 
و احنا هنا مزنوقين فى الاسواق العربية فى نص ريال و ربع جنيه الله يسهل لهم بقى  
السهم وصل الهدف الاول لفيبو الزمنى
و نرى تناقص شديد فى احجام التداول فى اخر موجة صاعدة لذلك اعتقد انه نهاية موجة و اقتربنا من هبوط شديد على مستوى السوق الامريكى كله
و الله اعلى و اعلم      السلام عليكم 
سهم IBM 
توقعنا الهبوط من خلال  الشارت الربع سنوى عندما وصل اعلى سعر فى تاريخه 
شاهد ما حدث على الفريم اليومى و لا تعليق  *

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					  السلام عليكم 
S&P500 
على المدى الطويل نفس اشارت الضعف على العزم و الفوليوم و عندنا قمة ثلاثية
ننتظر كسر الترند الصاعد على الديلى لتاكيد الهبوط 
الترقيم البديل باللون الازرق
تحياتى   الملف المرفق 340265   السلام عليكم 
S&P 500 
توقعنا الهبوط على الفريم الشهرى
و بدأت رحلة الهبوط بالفعل على الفريم اليومى و لكن ننتظر كسر مستوى 1425 لتاكيد الهبوط 
تحياتى  *

----------


## عمله صعبه

السوق الامريكي على وشك السقوط

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمله صعبه
					  السوق الامريكي على وشك السقوط       السلام عليكم 
ننتظر كسر دعم 13300 لتأكيد الهبوط ان شاء الله 
تحياتى*

----------


## hassan massoud

*السلام عليكم 
الى المهتمين بالاسهم الامريكية 
سهم جوجل للبيع بعد ان حقق قمة تاريخية *

----------


## -m9L7

السلام عليكم 
بسم الله ماشاء الله 
تحليلات ولااروع ومش متغربه من استاذ / كبير

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					  السلام عليكم 
بسم الله ماشاء الله 
تحليلات ولااروع ومش متغربه من استاذ / كبير   و الله انت دايما رافع من روحى المعدنية 
اشكرك يا ريس*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					  السلام عليكم 
اولا اهديكم هذا الموقع حيث يمكنكم من خلاله المتاجرة ديمو فى جميع اسهم البورصات العالمية 
كما يوفر الموقع تحديث لحظى للشارتات و جميع ادوات التحليل الفنى  http://www.freestockcharts.com/ 
نبدأ مع الداو جونز على المدى الطويل و الفريم الشهرى 
بدأت علامات الضعف تظهر بقوة من خلال العزم و احجام التداول
و لكن لا زلنا نحافظ على الترند الصاعد حتى الأن
اعتقد انه بكسر منطقة 10500 سنرى هبوط قوى 
و لدينا 2 سيناريو  الملف المرفق 340262   الملف المرفق 340263           المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					  السلام عليكم 
الداو جونز 
وصل منطقة الحسم 
امامنا الأن 2 سيناريو 
الاول كسر دعم 13300 نقطة و الهبوط مباشرة الى منطقة 13000  التى تمثل نسبة 38 فيبو و ايضا الرابعة الداخلية من الثالثة الاساسية و هذا يعنى انقطاع الموجة الخامسة
و يؤيد هذا السيناريو ارتفاع حجم التداول فى اخر شمعة هابطة و نموذج  شموع نجمة المساء 
الثانى هو عدم الكسر و الارتداد مباشرة من الدعم الحالى  و فى هذه الحالة تكون اخر موجة صاعدة هى الاولى من الخامسة و نبدأ فى الثالثة من الخامسة الصاعدة 
ننتظر ما سيحدث فى اليومين القادمين لأنه سيؤثر على اداء زوج اليورو دولار بقوة 
تحياتى   الملف المرفق 343445   السلام عليكم 
و هبط الداو جونز بقوة  و حقق هدفنا عند 13000 نقطة و حبة كمان زيادة من عنده  و هبط معه اليورو كما توقعنا  
سنضع تصور نهائى لحركة الداو جونز فى اليومين القادمين ان شاء الله 
تحياتى *

----------


## -m9L7

> * 
> و الله انت دايما رافع من روحى المعدنية 
> اشكرك يا ريس*

 مش مجامله ياريس انت ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
تحلل أي شارت في كل الاسواق والعملات دي حقيقه 
وتعليم ومحاضرات وندوات اتستفاد منها الكثيرون 
انا باسميك الفتى الديناميكي اسأل الله ان يديك الصحه والعافيه 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## أبو سهيل المصرى

*انا عاوز اتكلم على المهندس حسن وأقول - كما ان للمعادن صفات تميزها عن غيرها مثل الذهب  والفضة والحديد والنحاس فالناس كالمعادن - لهم صفات رزقهم الله بها - فالذهب مثلا هو الذهب سواء كان فى السويد او كان فى الدويقة صفاتة واحدة لا تتغير - وهكذا الانسان لو تواجدت شخصية فى اى ديانة فى اى بلد فى ثقافة تجدها مثل الذهب متميزة لو وضع فى اى مكان كشيخ الاسلام بن تيمية لو وضع فى اليهودية لكان من ابرز احبارهم ولو وضع فى النصرانية لكان من قساوستهم ولو فى العلوم لكان نيوتن ولو وضع فى الطب كان مجدى يعقوب ومن هذه الشخصيات المهندس حسن مسعود فذلك فضل الله يؤتية من يشاء اللهم ما بارك وما شاء الله فان العبد ممكن ان يحسد اخاه دون ان يشعر اسأل الله العظيم ان يحفظك من كل سوء ويبارك له فيما فى يدية ومما يملك  من مال واسرة وغير ذلك ويحفظ علية دينة ودنياة واتمنى يوما ان تكون لى علاقة بالمهندس حسن ولكم عندى هدية للمهندس حسن واخينا الاستاذ مصلح وهى خطبة الجمعة الماضية وهى بعنوان الجاحدون فقد ابرز فيها الشيخ الدكتور (وهومن نوعية المهندس حسن) ولكن فى علوم الشريعة - الجاحدون خطبة فيها معنى من المعانى التى يجب ان يتعبد بها العبد ابحث عنها على جوجل اطلت عليكم عارف انى احب الكلام سامحونى والسلام عليكم*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					  السلام عليكم 
اولا اهديكم هذا الموقع حيث يمكنكم من خلاله المتاجرة ديمو فى جميع اسهم البورصات العالمية 
كما يوفر الموقع تحديث لحظى للشارتات و جميع ادوات التحليل الفنى  http://www.freestockcharts.com/ 
نبدأ مع الداو جونز على المدى الطويل و الفريم الشهرى 
بدأت علامات الضعف تظهر بقوة من خلال العزم و احجام التداول
و لكن لا زلنا نحافظ على الترند الصاعد حتى الأن
اعتقد انه بكسر منطقة 10500 سنرى هبوط قوى 
و لدينا 2 سيناريو  الملف المرفق 340262   الملف المرفق 340263           المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					   
مش مجامله ياريس انت ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
تحلل أي شارت في كل الاسواق والعملات دي حقيقه 
وتعليم ومحاضرات وندوات اتستفاد منها الكثيرون 
انا باسميك الفتى الديناميكي اسأل الله ان يديك الصحه والعافيه 
تحياتي وتقديري         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو سهيل المصرى
					  انا عاوز اتكلم على المهندس حسن وأقول - كما ان للمعادن صفات تميزها عن غيرها مثل الذهب  والفضة والحديد والنحاس فالناس كالمعادن - لهم صفات رزقهم الله بها - فالذهب مثلا هو الذهب سواء كان فى السويد او كان فى الدويقة صفاتة واحدة لا تتغير - وهكذا الانسان لو تواجدت شخصية فى اى ديانة فى اى بلد فى ثقافة تجدها مثل الذهب متميزة لو وضع فى اى مكان كشيخ الاسلام بن تيمية لو وضع فى اليهودية لكان من ابرز احبارهم ولو وضع فى النصرانية لكان من قساوستهم ولو فى العلوم لكان نيوتن ولو وضع فى الطب كان مجدى يعقوب ومن هذه الشخصيات المهندس حسن مسعود فذلك فضل الله يؤتية من يشاء اللهم ما بارك وما شاء الله فان العبد ممكن ان يحسد اخاه دون ان يشعر اسأل الله العظيم ان يحفظك من كل سوء ويبارك له فيما فى يدية ومما يملك  من مال واسرة وغير ذلك ويحفظ علية دينة ودنياة واتمنى يوما ان تكون لى علاقة بالمهندس حسن ولكم عندى هدية للمهندس حسن واخينا الاستاذ مصلح وهى خطبة الجمعة الماضية وهى بعنوان الجاحدون فقد ابرز فيها الشيخ الدكتور (وهومن نوعية المهندس حسن) ولكن فى علوم الشريعة - الجاحدون خطبة فيها معنى من المعانى التى يجب ان يتعبد بها العبد ابحث عنها على جوجل اطلت عليكم عارف انى احب الكلام سامحونى والسلام عليكم   السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الاطراء و هذه الثقة الغالية  و اتمنى ان اصل الى واحد فى الالف من هذه الاسماء الكبيرة ابن تيمية و نيوتن
و ارجو ان اكون عند حسن الظن دائما 
تحياتى*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					  السلام عليكم 
الى المهتمين بالاسهم الامريكية 
سهم جوجل للبيع بعد ان حقق قمة تاريخية   الملف المرفق 345600   السلام عليكم 
هبط سهم جوجل بموجة دافعة على الفريم اليومى بعد ان توقعنا الهبوط على الفريم الشهرى 
ننتظر تصحيح لاعلى من المنطقة الحالية ثم نستكمل عملية البيع 
تحياتى  *

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					     
السلام عليكم 
و هبط الداو جونز بقوة  و حقق هدفنا عند 13000 نقطة و حبة كمان زيادة من عنده  و هبط معه اليورو كما توقعنا  
سنضع تصور نهائى لحركة الداو جونز فى اليومين القادمين ان شاء الله 
تحياتى     السلام عليكم 
يبدو ان الداو جونز يهبط بموجة دافعة ممتدة  
يجب الحذر من شراء اليورو فى هذه الفترة خصوصا بعد كسر الداو لأخر ترند محترم 
و لكن سنتابع ما سيحدث فى المنطقة  بين الترند المكسور و نسبة 61 فيبو التى وصل اليها الداو الأن قبل اتخاذ القرار 
تحياتى *

----------


## أبو فيصل

متابع بصمت

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو فيصل
					  متابع بصمت   نورت الورشة يا ريس 
بس مش عاوزين صمت عاوزين نشوف مشاركاتك الحلوة 
تحياتى*

----------


## saudsaud

مشكوريييين بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## -m9L7

> *السلام عليكم 
> الى المهتمين بالاسهم الامريكية 
> سهم جوجل للبيع بعد ان حقق قمة تاريخية  الملف المرفق 345600*

 والله الموقع هذا انا لسا مش قادر اتعامل معاه كويس 
اليوم قدرت ارقم واغير لون الخلفيه ومازالت الدراسه مستمره على قدم وركبه 
وايه رايك ياريس بالقوقله دي

----------


## saudsaud

http://www.*************/equities/ch...advanced-chart 
موقع لمتابعه الشركات الامريكيه- اهداء الى اخي حسن مسعود
اسم الموقع فوركس بروز forexpros  .  ae 
الموقع للشركات الامريكيه لحظيا وتارخيا بيانات ورسوم بيانيه وليس اعلان للموقع  
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					   
والله الموقع هذا انا لسا مش قادر اتعامل معاه كويس 
اليوم قدرت ارقم واغير لون الخلفيه ومازالت الدراسه مستمره على قدم وركبه 
وايه رايك ياريس بالقوقله دي     قوقلة ممتازة يا ريس
و هى فعلا السيناريو البديل عندى 
تحياتى *

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saudsaud
					  http://www.*************/equities/ch...advanced-chart 
موقع لمتابعه الشركات الامريكيه- اهداء الى اخي حسن مسعود
اسم الموقع فوركس بروز forexpros  .  ae 
الموقع للشركات الامريكيه لحظيا وتارخيا بيانات ورسوم بيانيه وليس اعلان للموقع  
تحياتي للجميع   جزاك الله كل خير و اشكرك على الاهتمام 
تحياتى*

----------


## saudsaud

لا شكر على واجب  
تحياتي

----------


## DEAF

S&P500 تحديث

----------


## saudsaud

كيف احصل على بيانات السوق الامريكي  
هل هناك علاقه بين الدولار اندكس والاسهم الامريكيه

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					   
S&P500 تحديث     السلام عليكم 
اعتقد ان الموجة الصاعدة الاخيرة دافعة
ما رأيك ابو يوسف *

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saudsaud
					  كيف احصل على بيانات السوق الامريكي  
هل هناك علاقه بين الدولار اندكس والاسهم الامريكيه   السلام عليكم
يمكنك استخدام الرابط الموجود فى المشاركة رقم 1 من هذا الموضوع للحصول على جميع بيانات الاسهم و الاندكسات الامريكية 
اما العلاقة بين الاسهم الامريكية و الدولار اندكس فافضل من يجيب على هذا السؤال هو الاستاذ رمضان غنيم مشرف قسم التحليل الاساسى 
تحياتى*

----------


## DEAF

> * 
> السلام عليكم 
> اعتقد ان الموجة الصاعدة الاخيرة دافعة
> ما رأيك ابو يوسف *

  http://www.thewavetrading.com/2012/1...analysis-1125/

----------


## saudsaud

مشكور اخي حسن بارك الله فيك 
فعلا انت مكسب كبير للمنتدى واتشرف بان اكون في منتدى انت موجود فيه 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  http://www.thewavetrading.com/2012/1...analysis-1125/   بارك الله فيك ابو يوسف
تحليلات قوية و مفيدة جدا*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saudsaud
					  مشكور اخي حسن بارك الله فيك 
فعلا انت مكسب كبير للمنتدى واتشرف بان اكون في منتدى انت موجود فيه 
تقبل تحياتي   الشكر لله اخى الفاضل
الشرف لى ان التقى بك و جميع الاعضاء فى منتدانا الغالى 
تحياتى*

----------


## saudsaud

يا اخوان 
كيف احول بيانات الموقع التاريخية واللحظية الى  برنامج الميتاستوك او الايمي بروكر 
هل اجد برنامج او موقع مثل تكرشات يقدم برسوم بيانات اللحظية والتاريخية للسوق الامريكي

----------


## -m9L7

_السلام عليكم_

----------


## -m9L7

_السلام عليكم _

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					  السلام عليكم 
مؤشر نيكى اليابانى 
و يبدو اننا سنرى الهبوط الاخير قبل الصعود القوى للاسواق الاسيوية   الملف المرفق 340281 
سؤال اخواننا فى التحليل الاساسى اذا كسر مؤشر نيكى هذه المنطقة العرضية و بدأ ياخد ترند فى اى اتجاه
ماذا سيكون نأثيره على اداء ازواج الين فى الحالتين 
تحياتى         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					  السلام عليكم    السلام عليكم 
فعلا يا ريس عندنا مقاومة هامة جدا عند 11500
تحياتى *

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					  السلام عليكم     
السلام عليكم 
تمام يا ريس 
ايه رأيك لو اعتبرنا القطرية الخلفية الموجودة حاليا على الديلى هى الخامسة على الربع سنوى ؟؟ *

----------


## -m9L7

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					     
السلام عليكم 
فعلا يا ريس عندنا مقاومة هامة جدا عند 11500
تحياتى     تمام ياريس 
لكن انا شايف ان الموجه الصاعده الاخيره ثلاثيه
ايه رايك_

----------


## -m9L7

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					    
السلام عليكم 
تمام يا ريس 
ايه رأيك لو اعتبرنا القطرية الخلفية الموجودة حاليا على الديلى هى الخامسة على الربع سنوى ؟؟     وعليكم السلام 
طبعا ممكن تكون الخامسه لكن هذا معناه انهيار السوق الامريكي ولسنين طويله 
انا شايف انها x او ربما A من X والله اعلم 
ايه رايك_

----------


## DEAF

السلام عليكم 
مؤشر السعودية .. تداول #تاسي  
تحديث   
السابق     
وتحياتي

----------


## DEAF

هلاااااااااااا 
ممكن ما رايكم .. 
SP500

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					   
تمام ياريس 
لكن انا شايف ان الموجه الصاعده الاخيره ثلاثيه
ايه رايك   و ممكن تكون دافعة  *

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					   
وعليكم السلام 
طبعا ممكن تكون الخامسه لكن هذا معناه انهيار السوق الامريكي ولسنين طويله 
انا شايف انها x او ربما A من X والله اعلم 
ايه رايك   طيب لو هى X  أو A معنى كدة اننا داخل نموذج تصحيح
السؤال
ما علاقة هذا التصحيح بباقى الشارت ؟؟*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  السلام عليكم 
مؤشر السعودية .. تداول #تاسي  
تحديث   
السابق     
وتحياتي   تمام ابو يوسف
ان شاء الله بيكمل السيناريو 
تحياتى*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  هلاااااااااااا 
ممكن ما رايكم .. 
SP500     .السلام عليكم 
انا ملاحظ ان الموجة 2 الرئيسية صغيرة جدا بالنسبة للتصحيحات الفرعية و دة مش منطقى
ايه رأيك ؟؟*

----------


## DEAF

> * 
> .السلام عليكم 
> انا ملاحظ ان الموجة 2 الرئيسية صغيرة جدا بالنسبة للتصحيحات الفرعية و دة مش منطقى
> ايه رأيك ؟؟*

----------


## -m9L7

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hassan massoud
					   
طيب لو هى X  أو A معنى كدة اننا داخل نموذج تصحيح
السؤال
ما علاقة هذا التصحيح بباقى الشارت ؟؟   السلام عليكم 
ممكن تكون الرابعه او B مثلا 
انا ماعندي بيانات كافيه_

----------


## -m9L7

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					  السلام عليكم    تحديث   _

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					   
السلام عليكم 
ممكن تكون الرابعه او B مثلا 
انا ماعندي بيانات كافيه   السلام عليكم 
بناء على البيانات الكاملة ممكن فعلا تكون X من الرابعة أو انها الخامسة   *

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة -m9L7
					  
تحديث       الله ينور يا يس 
منطقة 11500 مقاومة هامة و يجب ان نرى تصحيح منها
و اعتقد انه سيعود و يخترقها بهدف 14150 
و الله اعلى و اعلم *

----------


## DEAF



----------


## DEAF

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين   الجماعه يعتقدون ان الاسواق الخليجية والعربيه في سوق ثوري "ترند صاعد" ركزوا على الاسطر الصفراء  هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 761x486.  الشارت التالي هو تحليل لسوق ابوظبي وسوق دبي من شركة اليوت  هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 828x885.

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين   الجماعه يعتقدون ان الاسواق الخليجية والعربيه في سوق ثوري "ترند صاعد" ركزوا على الاسطر الصفراء  هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 761x486.  الشارت التالي هو تحليل لسوق ابوظبي وسوق دبي من شركة اليوت  هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 828x885.   بارك الله فيك ابو يوسف
ايوة كدة افتح نفس الناس شوية*

----------


## الموجة الثالثة

السلام عليكم لوسمحتوا ياجماعة على اي منصة اطلع شارت مؤشر نيكاي الياباني؟؟ ًًًوشكرا لكم مقدما

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد النصار
					  السلام عليكم لوسمحتوا ياجماعة على اي منصة اطلع شارت مؤشر نيكاي الياباني؟؟ ًًًوشكرا لكم مقدما   السلام عليكم  http://www.freestockcharts.com/*

----------


## الموجة الثالثة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## الموجة الثالثة

السلام عليكم 
أشكر الأستاذ حسن مسعود على هالموقع الرائع وهذي محاولة تحليل شارت نيكاي الياباني فريم شهري  
وتحليل الموجة الأخيرة فريم أسبوعي  
وش رايكم ؟؟

----------


## الموجة الثالثة

فراشة جميلة تدعم الهبوط وإن صدقت فأول هدف هو في حدود 10,300 وهو قريب لهدف الرابعة

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد النصار
					  السلام عليكم 
أشكر الأستاذ حسن مسعود على هالموقع الرائع وهذي محاولة تحليل شارت نيكاي الياباني فريم شهري  
وتحليل الموجة الأخيرة فريم أسبوعي  
وش رايكم ؟؟         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد النصار
					  فراشة جميلة تدعم الهبوط وإن صدقت فأول هدف هو في حدود 10,300 وهو قريب لهدف الرابعة   الشكر لله اخى الفاضل 
اتفق معك فى شارت الاسبوعى 
اما الشهرى لا استطيع الحكم عليه لان البيانات التاريخية  غير كاملة 
تحياتى*

----------


## DEAF

> 

 تحديث

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  تحديث     تمام ابو يوسف 
و ممكن قطرية خلفية *

----------


## hassan massoud

*السلام عليكم *

----------


## DEAF

*ارتفاع الأسهم الأمريكية والداو جونز يتجاوز أعلى مستوياته على الإطلاق*

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  ارتفاع الأسهم الأمريكية والداو جونز يتجاوز أعلى مستوياته على الإطلاق   عقبال البورصات العربية 
قولوا أمين*

----------


## DEAF

> * 
> عقبال البورصات العربية 
> قولوا أمين*

   :Wink Smile:  :Wink Smile:  :Wink Smile:  :Wink Smile:  :Wink Smile:

----------


## DEAF

> 

 السلام عليكم 
مؤشر السعودية .. تداول #تاسي  
تحديث

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  السلام عليكم 
مؤشر السعودية .. تداول #تاسي  
تحديث     متفقين يا ريس 
ايه رأيك فى هذا التحليل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t116479-30.html*

----------


## DEAF

> 

 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

*صعود الأسهم الأمريكية لتدفع بالداوجونز والـ S&P لمستويات قياسية جديدة*

----------


## DEAF

UPDATE

----------


## DEAF

مساء الخير ... 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

> 

 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

اسهم السعودية

----------


## DEAF

> 

 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

السلام عليكم ... 
تحديث

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  السلام عليكم ... 
تحديث           الله ينور ابو يوسف 
ايه رأيك فى شارت الداو نعمل منطقة التصحيح داخل المستطيل بالشكل دة و نبدأ موجة دافعة بعد المثلث ؟؟ *

----------


## DEAF

> * 
> الله ينور ابو يوسف 
> ايه رأيك فى شارت الداو نعمل منطقة التصحيح داخل المستطيل بالشكل دة و نبدأ موجة دافعة بعد المثلث ؟؟ *

 
لالا ممكن  :016:

----------


## DEAF

مساء الخير .... 
مؤشر العام #تاسي .. اعتقد موجة قطرية خلفية منطقة اهداف 14000 ان شاء الله ... 
تحديث شارت اسبوعي http://i.imgur.com/gKK83Kn.png

----------


## hassan massoud

*السلام عليكم 
داو جونز 
الصعود من قاع 2008 قناه سعرية منتظمة من عائلة الزجزاج   
لذلك اعتقد انها اما الاولى من قطرية خلفية
أو انها الموجة d من مثلث متسع
طبقا للسيناريوهات التالية    *

----------


## DEAF

> *السلام عليكم 
> داو جونز 
> الصعود من قاع 2008 قناه سعرية منتظمة من عائلة الزجزاج   
> لذلك اعتقد انها اما الاولى من قطرية خلفية
> أو انها الموجة d من مثلث متسع
> طبقا للسيناريوهات التالية    *

 
شارت جميل يا حسن ,, ممكن جداااا

----------


## DEAF

تحديث S&P 500

----------


## hassan massoud

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DEAF
					  تحديث S&P 500     معقول جدا يا ريس
الله ينور*

----------


## DEAF



----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
موجة قطرية   
موجة داقعة

----------


## DEAF

تحديث   
السوق الاسهم السعودية TASI 
تحديث 
موجة ثلاثة زجزاج من قطرية خلفية

----------


## moody10

> تحديث   
> السوق الاسهم السعودية TASI 
> تحديث 
> موجة ثلاثة زجزاج من قطرية خلفية

 السلام عليكم استاذ ضيف 
انا كنت عملت موضوع كامل وطلبت حد يعرفنى منين اجيب بيانات الاسواق الخليجيه كامله  وواضح ان بيانات السوق السعودى عند حضرتك كامله فياريت تعرفنى المصدر لو تكرمت

----------


## DEAF

*مساء الخير .... 
مؤشر العام تاسي  و قطاعات تحديث شارت يومي (موحي)  http://bit.ly/1eamxAA*

----------


## الموجة الثالثة

السلام عليكم  
Nikkei 225

----------


## محمد بورصه

مؤشر S&P500  و مؤشر DOWJONES  تحليل هارمونيك .... 
مؤشر الداوجونز ونفس النموزج السلبى AB=CD اللى موجود فى مؤشر S&P500 النقطه B فى المؤشرين صححت بنسبه 38% من XA فى الحاله دى تصحيح الضلع CD من BC بيكون 224 هدف اول و 261% هدف تانى ..هنا اختلف المؤشرين فى الاهداف وبالتالى منطقه الارتداد المحتمله ,فمؤشر S&P لم يكتفى بنسبه 224% بل ذهب الى منطقه 261% وهى اقصى هدف للنموذج بينما مؤشر الداو جونز كان اقل ايجابيه واكتفى بنسبه 224% كمنطقه ارتداد وحاليا المؤشرين فى مناطق الارتداد المحتمله الداو 16000 ---16300 والS&P منطقه ارتداد من 1800 ل 1850 هدف اول 1370 تقريبا والداو 13000 ....  
الامور تتضح الايام القادمه ومنطقه الPRZ هى ليست رقم بعينه ولكنها منطقه تمثل رقم حول النقطه D ........... 
يوجد سيناريوهين لاليوت الاول اننا فى الموجه التالته من القطريه المتسعه وعلى وشك انتهاءها والسيناريو التانى وهو ان الداو جونز فى الموجه الخامسه والاخيرة من القطريه المتسعه ... هدف النموذج هو 1370 فى S&P و 13000 فى الداوجونز ....اذا كان الهبوط فى شكل موجه دافعه وليست تصحيحيه فسيناريو الخامسه من القطريه صحيح اما العكس وكانت تصحيحيه فسيناريو الرابعه وانتهاء التالته القطريه هو الرابح .......    وللامانه السيناريو الاول مقتبس من اخ عضو فى المنتدى وهو ابو ضيف  والتانى مقتبس من محلل امريكى

----------


## DEAF

> السلام عليكم  
> Nikkei 225

 هلا ... 
نايكي 225

----------


## DEAF

شارت S&P500

----------


## hassan massoud

*السلام عليكم 
الداو جونز على المدى الطويل
اذا تساوت الموجة (5) مع الموجة (1) سيستهدف 25000 نقطة
اما اذا كانت (5) تساوى 78.6% من (1) فيستهدف حوالى 18000 نقطة 
و الله اعلى و اعلم  *

----------


## DEAF

> *السلام عليكم 
> الداو جونز على المدى الطويل
> اذا تساوت الموجة (5) مع الموجة (1) سيستهدف 25000 نقطة
> اما اذا كانت (5) تساوى 78.6% من (1) فيستهدف حوالى 18000 نقطة 
> و الله اعلى و اعلم  *

 
وعليكم السلام يا حسن 
شارت المدى الطويل   
المدى المتوسط     
وتحياتي

----------


## الموجة الثالثة

> هلا ... 
> نايكي 225

 
سيناريو ممتاز أخ ديف ودوما متفقين إن شاء الله

----------


## DEAF

> سيناريو ممتاز أخ ديف ودوما متفقين إن شاء الله

  :Wink Smile:  :Wink Smile:

----------


## محمد بورصه

المؤشر اليابانى NIKKEI 225 ... 
على الفريم الشهرى ومن سنه 1989 والمؤشر ماشى فى موجه مركبه تصحيحيه ,حاليا فى اخر موجه من المركبه وهى (Z) وهى غالبا فلات لان a الفرعيه منها تصحيحيه و b صححت باكثر من 61% من a ..................

----------


## DEAF

> *السلام عليكم 
> الداو جونز على المدى الطويل
> اذا تساوت الموجة (5) مع الموجة (1) سيستهدف 25000 نقطة
> اما اذا كانت (5) تساوى 78.6% من (1) فيستهدف حوالى 18000 نقطة 
> و الله اعلى و اعلم  *

 مساء الخير يا حسن  :Regular Smile:  
ممكن ما رايك !

----------


## محمد بورصه

السوق الالمانى والصينى .. 
المؤشر الالمانى وقطريه نهائيه متسعه من زجزاج كبير يمثل الموجه b من فلات سوف تكون راننج او ممتدة  
المؤشر الصينى واحتمالين الاول هو فلات لان a تصحيحيه وb تصحيحيه ايضا والاحتمال الثانى هو مثلث لم يكتمل بعد ..

----------


## mrtefa2012

السلام عليكم بشمهندس حسن ازاى حضرتك 
ايه راى حضرتك فى شارت ابل فاصل ربعى ؟ 
تحياتى

----------


## mrtefa2012

السلام عليكم 
شارت الداو فاصل شهرى 
تحياتى

----------


## mrtefa2012

السلام عليكم 
شارت السوق المصرى فاصل يومى 
تحياتى

----------


## محمد بورصه

الداو جونز الامريكى 
المؤشر من قاع الازمه الماليه صاعد بزجزاج w,x,y وحاليا فى الخامسه الاخيرة من y فى شكل قطريه محتمله لم تتأكد بعد .وما يرجح القطريه هو الانحرافات السلبيه على مؤشر أليوت فريم يومى واسبوعى ..... رؤيه قد تحتمل الخطاء كما تحتمل الصواب

----------


## محمد بورصه

> الداو جونز الامريكى 
> المؤشر من قاع الازمه الماليه صاعد بزجزاج w,x,y وحاليا فى الخامسه الاخيرة من y فى شكل قطريه محتمله لم تتأكد بعد .وما يرجح القطريه هو الانحرافات السلبيه على مؤشر أليوت فريم يومى واسبوعى ..... رؤيه قد تحتمل الخطاء كما تحتمل الصواب

 
الداوجونز متابعه ..
بالفعل هبط المؤشر بالموجه الرابعه من القطريه فى شكل فلات وحاليا فى مرحله صعود بالخامسه والتى من المتوقع ان تكون من عائله الزجزاج وتنتهى عندها القطريه والموجه (y) من الدبل زجزاج على الاسبوعى ....

----------


## محمد بورصه

> الداوجونز متابعه ..
> بالفعل هبط المؤشر بالموجه الرابعه من القطريه فى شكل فلات وحاليا فى مرحله صعود بالخامسه والتى من المتوقع ان تكون من عائله الزجزاج وتنتهى عندها القطريه والموجه (y) من الدبل زجزاج على الاسبوعى ....

 الداوجونز انتراداى ويومى متابعه لتحليل سابق :
=========================
الداو جونز فى الموجه الخامسه من القطريه فى شكل دبل زجزاج انهى W وحاليا فى X .. وتوقع قمه جديدة تاريخيه ب Y

----------


## محمد بورصه

الداو جونز أنتراداى .. 
بعد جلسه أمس الخميس الداو ارتد من مقاومه الوتد او القطريه النهائيه فى نتظار ترقيم 5 موجات فرعيه هبوطا وبدء تصحيح رئيسى للداو او نزول بموجه ثلاثيه زجزاج ومعاودة الصعود لقمه تاريخيه بموجه (Z) ..

----------


## WaylDz

نضرتي على الداو

----------


## محمد بورصه

> نضرتي على الداو

 السلام عليكم أخى الكريم  
فى سيناريو بديل واحتمال أخر يجب أخذة فى الاعتبار وهو ان النزول بموجه دافعه بهذا الشكل .... فمن الافضل ان تضع فى اعتبارك السيناريو الاخر حتى نجمع بكل الاحتمالات ... 
وشكرا على سعه صدرك وعلى المشاركه بأفكارك ..

----------


## DEAF

شركة ابل 
AAPL 
شارت اسبوعي   
7519

----------


## DEAF

شركة Express Scripts Inc 
ESRX

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم ناسداك الامريكي 
$NDX 
شارت شهري   
اسبوعي

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم داو جونز الامريكي 
$DJI 
شارت شهري   
اسبوعي

----------


## DEAF

> شركة ابل 
> AAPL 
> شارت اسبوعي

 AAPL 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

> اسواق الاسهم داو جونز الامريكي 
> $DJI 
> اسبوعي

 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

> AAPL 
> تحديث

 
AAPL 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

> اسواق الاسهم ناسداك الامريكي 
> $NDX  
> اسبوعي

 $NDX 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

اسهم البايانية نايكي 225 
$NK225 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

> تحديث

 فشل شارت السابق 
بعد تعديل ترقيم 
اسواق الاسهم داو جونز الامريكي 
$DJI 
اسبوعي

----------


## DEAF

> $NDX 
> تحديث

 
اسواق الاسهم ناسداك الامريكي 
$NDX  
اسبوعي

----------


## hassan massoud

> فشل شارت السابق 
> بعد تعديل ترقيم 
> اسواق الاسهم داو جونز الامريكي 
> $DJI 
> اسبوعي

 السلام عليكم 
اتفق معك تماما ابو يوسف ان الداو جونز يستهدف 20,000 نقطة ثم يصحح منها تصحيح قوى
و لكن انا طماع شوية و شايف انه على المدى الطويل خلال ال 5 سنوات القادمة سيستهدف 30,000 نقطة طبقا للشارت التالى    
تحياتى

----------


## DEAF

> السلام عليكم 
> اتفق معك تماما ابو يوسف ان الداو جونز يستهدف 20,000 نقطة ثم يصحح منها تصحيح قوى
> و لكن انا طماع شوية و شايف انه على المدى الطويل خلال ال 5 سنوات القادمة سيستهدف 30,000 نقطة طبقا للشارت التالى    
> تحياتى

 تمام ... ان شاء الله

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم داو جونز الامريكي 
$DJI 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم ناسداك الامريكي 
$NDX 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم داو جونز الامريكي 
$DJI 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم ناسداك الامريكي 
$NDX 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم داو جونز الامريكي 
$DJI 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم داو جونز الامريكي 
$DJI 
تحديث    http://i.imgur.com/xijN1D0.png

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم ناسداك الامريكي 
$NDX 
تحديث  http://i.imgur.com/JfC7gEA.png

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم داو جونز الامريكي 
$DJI 
تحديث  http://i.imgur.com/0HGKJSj.png  http://i.imgur.com/cxopF1R.png

----------


## DEAF

شركة ابل 
AAPL 
شارت اسبوعي  http://i.imgur.com/rZvsAwt.png 
ما رايكم !!!

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم داو جونز الامريكي 
$DJI 
تحديث  http://i.imgur.com/w7KnYz9.png

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم ناسداك الامريكي 
$NDX 
تحديث  http://i.imgur.com/wEAp2gD.png

----------


## DEAF

اسواق الاسهم داو جونز الامريكي 
$DJI 
تحديث  http://i.imgur.com/xoGedXi.png

----------


## دا سيلفا

شرح راع مشكور عليه أخي الفاضل

----------


## DEAF

تحديث  http://i.imgur.com/wTTXaEj.png

----------

